# My new camera!



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

My boyfriend bought me the Canon Rebel XT that I've been wanting for so long as an early Birthday present and I'm so so happy! 

These pics were taken after 11pm so the chis were not too thrilled and the lighting wasn't great but the pictures are still really nice! I'll definitely need some practice  but the quality is sooo good! Here's some of the very first ever pictures with my XT


the very first picture taken.. finger covering the flash haha










better lol




















jack and his "i dont want my picture taken" tongue 






































































the only thing is i'm still getting the red eye? maybe its just the lighting in here? but I was shooting with auto, so maybe that's part of it as well... i'm too excited to really care :tongue5:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh very nice!!   yeah your guys do look a little tired in some of the pics katie :lol:

maybe there is a red eye setting you just don't know about yet :dontknow:


----------



## scout (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful pics of even more beautiful doggies!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww they are great pics
and they do look tired but very very cute


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

They look great! I have the XTi and still get red eye too...I have no idea why!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ooooh! Great pics and even better models


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheer: 

I'll be working on round 2 today


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pics Katie  I agree with Jen those doggies were sleepy :lol:


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Do you have any art programs at all? There's some great tutorials for removing red eye in photoshop if you have it 

http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/cb/remove-red-eye.html

(If you have any particular pictures you'd like red eye removed in, I wouldn't mind giving it a go if you don't have photoshop)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Alisha :lol: They were party poopers last night!

Thanks so much for the tutorial Rah! I do have photoshop so I'll try it out! I'm awful with photoshop but that doesn't look TOO hard


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

What a lovely birthday prezzy...Happy Birthday for when ever it is. XXXXX

Great pictures as always.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Those pictures are great! So crisp and clear.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

They really are so sharp!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

any new ones?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

It rained all day! So I couldn't take any outside


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's not good


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

They did so well posing for you!

And they all look so sweet


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are great pictures of your crew, that camera takes such clear pictures.   I love your babies. :love5:


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

*steals Jack and runs away*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*feels bad and brings him back*


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Katie they are fantastic !! Jack is so photogenic !! Lovely lovely pics


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Great photos....your chis looked so tired and sleepy.


----------

